# Merry Christmas!!!



## David Pence (Dec 25, 2011)

I would like to wish each and every member of The Tolkien Forum a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

This is will be TTF's 12th year on the Net ... 14th year, if you can recall the old message boards at THELORDOFTHERINGS.com, in the Net that is forgotten.

We now even have, in a way, second generation TTF members.

Amazing.

Please be sure to share how you spent your Christmas with your fellow TTF members.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks, Dapence! Merry Christmas to you and all of TTF :*up

I had a pretty exhausting time ... The night before Christmas Eve I spent at a friend's birthday party. It was a pretty rough morning, and Christmas Eve I had 30 relatives over. It was a great big fun party, but soo much work. It was worth it, tough - to get the family together and see my young cousins ecstatic over meeting Santa 

And an early Happy New Year to TTF!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry it's belated but MERRY CHRISTMAS...Everyone!


----------



## Ruby Gamgee (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't been here since I don't know when, so I missed this thread, I wish you at least happy holiday and Happy new year 2012. 
I must write here about interesting difference between your Christmas and mine. As far as I know, in USA Santa Claus brings Christmas presents on 25th December in the morning. In my country, Czech Republic in europe, the one who brings presents is Ježíšek. :-D Pronunciation here: http://translate.google.cz/#cs|en|Ježíšek
click Listen or i dont know how is it in english. You can see that ježíšek is there translated as santa, but actually ježíšek is nothing related to santa. Ježíšek in czech means diminutive of Jesus. Jesus = Ježíš. So Ježíšek brings us in CR christmas presents on 24th Dec in the evening, as far as I know, it's Christmas Eve. So I get presents about half a day earlier than most of you!!   I just think that some of you will find it interesting. You can ask questions about Ježíšek, I would be glad to talk about the differences in celebrating christmas in different countries. 

If it's not too long, I will write what I did in the night from 23th to 24th, because it was the looongest night in my life, and all what I'll write here is truth. As you know now, we get presents on 24th in evening, so I wanted to have all presents for family ready at least in the morning on 24th.  The only one that remained to prepare and wrap, was music CD for my mum. It was 23th 9:45 PM and I didn't even know which songs I should burn to it.  I note that I'm 14 yrs old, so in my mum's opinion I shouldn't be awake late at night.  Mum sleeped in her bedroom and I was searching songs on notebook in living room.  About midnight I found the last one, (I had to select each one thoroughly) I started burning them, it was strange, but it took more than half a hour. So burning was done at 0:45 AM, but then I had to draw the CD cover and write down all the artists' songs' names and length of each one. In bad light conditions it took me 1,5 hr - I was holding a little flashlight in my mouth  , since then I use to have a heartburn once twice a day :/ . 2:15 AM. While I was searching the best songs, my two younger brothers tore (i hope its written correctly) the paper and filled a cardboard box with it. It was our joke for mum - the box was as large as A3 paper and tall about 30 cm - it's 1 foot. So mum will wonder what a big present it is and then she will find "only" music CD on the bottom of the box filled with paper. So I had to put the CD to the box (it was 2:15 AM) and fill it with the torn pieces of paper and wrap it with wraping paper (that thing for wraping presents  ). I took me 1 hour because I'm not very skilled in packing and I had to do it as quietly as I could for brothers not to wake up. Then I was dooone. ...but I couldn't still fall asleep because of the terrrrible heartburn. I fall asleep about 6:30 AM (it was probably first time when I remained awake for 24hrs) and slept till 11:30 AM so mum wondered and ask me why do I sleep so much. In the evening she got the answer. She had to go to job for monday, tuesday, and today and she listens to the CD in the car everyday.
SO, here you have my big spam, but I swear this is all truth and I just had to tell it to as many people as I could.  So read and respond please.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 30, 2011)

I enjoyed your story, Ruby. I've had a few late nights getting Christmas presents ready.

When I was child growing up in Nebraska, US, we opened gifts on Christmas Eve. Santa came while we were at the church Christmas Eve service. It took me years to figure out it was my dad. We left very early on Christmas morning to drive to my grandparents house 5 hours away. We always stopped at the same gas station halfway there because it was the only one open on Christmas.
Now that I'm grown and have kids of my own, we open gifts on Christmas morning - except for the gift of new pajamas, which they get to open on Christmas Eve. We almost forgot to do that this year until my son reminded me.

I hope everyone had a merry Christmas and I have a Happy New Year!


----------

